# cenk



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Kosztolányi Dezső Nyelv és Lélek című könyvében találtam ezt a szót (kiemeltem a szövegben):

A régimódi angol, francia és német „műfordítás"-nak megvolt a maga siralmas tolvajnyelve. Innen ered az ominózus _miközben_ és az eget és földet rázkódtató, mindent betetőző és túllicitáló szó, a harag dörgedelmes szuperlatívuszának testet öltése, a _*cenk*,_ melynek jelentése egészen a humorba billen át.

Tudja valaki, hogy ténylegesen mit jelent? Esetleg valahol használatos még?
Köszönöm.


----------



## franknagy

Cenk = hitvány ember.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi, frank, most látom, hogy az értelmező szótár is ezt írja, amit azért nem is reméltem, mert egyáltalán nem hallottam ezt szót használni. (Kivéve városnévben - Nagycenk -, de hogy oda hogy került...?)


----------



## franknagy

Zsanna said:


> Köszi, frank, most látom, hogy az értelmező szótár is ezt írja, amit azért nem is reméltem, mert egyáltalán nem hallottam ezt szót használni. (Kivéve városnévben - Nagycenk -, de hogy oda hogy került...?)


Talán Nagycenk alapítója egy nagy cenk = sehonnai bitang ember volt.
Még egy érdekesség. A "cenk" korábbi, még jobban elavult jelentése "nagytestű vadállat kölyke" volt. Mint ahogy a szuka, meg a görény, a tetű stb. szavak, a "cenk" emberre vonatkozó megvető jelentést kapott. Az élt tovább.


----------



## Zsanna

Ez tényleg érdekes, köszi frank!


----------

